# Do you pee in the shower?



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.ncbuy.com/news/2004-07-20/1010127.html


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Remember you made this thread awhile back Mike?!









I dont pee in the shower.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nope , never..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Nope , never..


 Isn't that what they all say?









Well, I don't: I can reach the toilet from my shower, but that's not peeing _in_ the shower...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> winkyee said:
> 
> 
> > Nope , never..
> ...


 Please dont tell me you live by the 3 words "Ready - Aim - Fire"


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nah


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > winkyee said:
> ...


 Nope....
Two options: either the toilet's really close to my shower, or....


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

I may pee in the shower if im scared


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

honestly who doesnt?


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I pee before I get in the shower


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

i pee every time in the shower.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i only pee in the showers in public showers...it kills foot fungus left by other people

oh and sometimes when im in a hurry i piss anywhere even in my kitchen sink(j/k :laugh: ) but yeah i pee in the public showers


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

My Ps can pee anywhere they want, and so can I.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i only pee in the shower if i feel peeing. too damn lazy to walk four steps aside...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't even spank it in the shower


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

No way


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

of course


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

I do, who cares??


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Sometimes, but not on a public :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

when you gotta go.... you gotta go


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Every time. It's like a ritual.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> Every time. It's like a ritual.










feels good to sometimes like when u really gotta go


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Remember you made this thread awhile back Mike?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 surre i believe you


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

hell yea if u gotta might as well


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Peeing in the shower? That's fine, it's opprotunity at it's worst. It's the ones who poop in the shower and mash it into the drain you gotta worry about.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I always piss in the shower


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> Peeing in the shower? That's fine, it's opprotunity at it's worst. It's the ones who poop in the shower and mash it into the drain you gotta worry about.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> Peeing in the shower? That's fine, it's opprotunity at it's worst. It's the ones who poop in the shower and mash it into the drain you gotta worry about.










thats for sure


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i put no, never. I tried it once and i felt disgusted and dirty and havent done it since.
Anybody poop in the shower? if you can pee in it....why not poop?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

:nod: Sometimes


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Isn't everything in Denmark smaller?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

it was cool when you were a younger kid to do that kind of stuff but naw i havent done that for years.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

yes i do pee in the shower.
id pee in all of your showers too!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BAMBINO said:


> it was cool when you were a younger kid to do that kind of stuff but naw i havent done that for years.


 this coming from the same guy who doesnt


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

if it happens it happens


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

sometimes in the morning i do it all in one time :nod:


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Why not? Healthy urine (which mine most certainly is) is nearly sterile, and it all just gets washed down the drain anyway.

If the drain was wide enough I'd probably sh*t in there too.

-PK


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I usually only do it when im drunk.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

na... haven't done that for a couple years now :nod:


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

I pee often in the shower. It seems even If I dont have to pee when that warm water hits me and runs down. I get this sudden urge to take a piss. So I let him buck but i do aim for the drain hahaha

Not recently as within the last 5 mo but I peed on my gf when we where taking a shower.
She had her back to me with her head in under the shower head. And i had to pee so I aimed and peed on her leg and she didnt even know it. I was just marking my territory


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Why not? Healthy urine (which mine most certainly is) is nearly sterile, and it all just gets washed down the drain anyway.
> 
> If the drain was wide enough I'd probably sh*t in there too.
> 
> -PK


 Sterile urine?! Hmm...never heard of it. Last I knew urine was made up of all the toxins in your body and filled with impurities. Hence why your body disposes of it.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Why not? Healthy urine (which mine most certainly is) is nearly sterile, and it all just gets washed down the drain anyway.
> ...


Urine is not a toxic waste product and this has been scientifically proven. 95% of urine is water, 2.5% consists of urea and the remaining 2.5% is a mixture of minerals, salt, hormones and enzymes. Toxic substances are being removed from the body through the liver and intestines, through the skin and through the outbreath. The main function of the kidneys is to keep the composition of the blood in optimal balance. When there is to much water, the kidneys will remove it. But that doesn't make water into a toxic waste product 
Thus kidney balance the Blood's vital substances and water level of our body. I would like to emphasise on this point very strongly the "Urine is nothing other than the simply filterred Blood.

Urine contains substances like vitamins, salts, minerals, proteins and enzymes, Harmons, Antibodies and Amino acids

You can find urea in many skin products as one of the main components. Furthermore, urine is entirely sterile after secretion and has an antiseptic effect.

Many medical researchers, unlike most of us, know that far from being a dirty body-waste, fresh, normal urine is actually sterile and is an extraordinary combination of some of the most vital and medically important substances known to man. Now this fact may be unknown to the vast majority of the public today, it is nothing new to modern medicine.

Urea, and end, product of protein metabolism, is an organic solvent, dissolving fats and other natural body secretions. Due to its antibacterial nature Urine has a inhabitory effect on the growth of tubercle bacilli. NOTE: Bacteriostaticand bactericidal effect of Urine increase with decreasing PH. ingesting large quantities of ascorbicacid (Vitamin C) greatly enhances the tuber- culostatic activitiy of Urine. Urea is the best moisturisin agent. dieuratic and has anti bacterial and anti viral properties. It has toxic effects only when kidney is not functioning well


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

sometimes if I have to. I'm not gonna waste my time taking three steps to the toilet just to pee.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I don't even spank it in the shower


 now that's just a lie and you know it :laugh:


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I don't even spank it in the shower


 me either, i just wash it real fast for a while


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tommy V said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even spank it in the shower
> ...


 No, I am serious. I tried it, it didn't work. I can't concentrate under hot water. I spank it just about everywhere else though


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> this coming from the same guy who doesnt












damn dude you dont believe me?















thats weak bro.








oh DC said the same thing practically.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

if i have to hell yeah why not? its a waste of time and its stupid to stop takin shower to piss in toliet


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

sure i do. a couple times i ve opened the curtain and did the "ready, aim, fire" as miss nat said. doesnt work too well when your drunk. but then again why would you be taking a shower drunk? ok im rambling now....dont my me i think im still a lil drunk/hungover from last night


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

id personally have to kick someones ass if they pissed in my shower, but if ur the only one who uses do what pleases u.


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

Lonald said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Peeing in the shower? That's fine, it's opprotunity at it's worst. It's the ones who poop in the shower and mash it into the drain you gotta worry about.
> ...










YUCK!


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

> Sterile urine?! Hmm...never heard of it. Last I knew urine was made up of all the toxins in your body and filled with impurities.


Unless you have an infection, urine is sterile. In fact, it is antiseptic. You could drink it without ill effect, and in fact some people do. No, I'm not one of them. 
If your ever out in the boonies, and get a cut, whizzing on it will do wonders to prevent infection.

So pee in the shower, it will keep your tub, drain germ free, and its fun. I knew this girl once who really liked to . . .


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i take a choclat drink i take a wiskey drink and when i wanna pee i use the shower drain


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

> i take a choclat drink i take a wiskey drink and when i wanna pee i use the shower drain


 what the fuk are u talking about.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

ternitzer said:


> > i take a choclat drink i take a wiskey drink and when i wanna pee i use the shower drain
> 
> 
> what the fuk are u talking about.


 i think hes singing chumba wumba.....


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

every time!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Furthermore, urine is entirely sterile after secretion and has an antiseptic effect.


uhh.. you don't gargle with it do you???









And yes I do pee in the shower


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

yes i pee in the shower cuz other wise if i get out to walk to the toilet i fall down when i get out of the shower cuz the floors wet lol. i dont like spanking it in hte shower either.lol. i pee in our kitchen sink when somebodys in the bathroom.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

my aunti is a finger nail artist and she had a cliant come in and ask about toe fungus and she said she didnt no. so she asked a foot person and they said to pee in the shower and that gets rid of the pee lolw weird huh?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Andy1234 said:


> yes i pee in the shower cuz other wise if i get out to walk to the toilet i fall down when i get out of the shower cuz the floors wet lol. i dont like spanking it in hte shower either.lol. i pee in our kitchen sink when somebodys in the bathroom.


 You piss in the kitchen sink....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I piss in the shower everytime! I dont even think about it.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

Andy1234 said:


> yes i pee in the shower cuz other wise if i get out to walk to the toilet i fall down when i get out of the shower cuz the floors wet lol. i dont like spanking it in hte shower either.lol. i pee in our kitchen sink when somebodys in the bathroom.


 lol


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Finally, the scariest stat of all: 7 percent of Americans claim they never bathe at all.


- damn hippies!


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i bet you thir ding is so dirty women think its a compost heap in the pants


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

all they do is smoke pot and smell bad.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I sh*t in the shower...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

lame


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

Bluegill said:


> So pee in the shower, it will keep your tub, drain germ free, and its fun. I knew this girl once who really liked to . . .


 yum


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

lol ya when someone is in the bathroom and i really really have to go unles its night then i go off in the back yard i figure why not the dog pisses and shits in the back yard why cant i?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

out back in the morning with a woody


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> i only pee in the showers in public showers...it kills foot fungus left by other people
> 
> oh and sometimes when im in a hurry i piss anywhere even in my kitchen sink(j/k :laugh: ) but yeah i pee in the public showers


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Why not? Healthy urine (which mine most certainly is) is nearly sterile, and it all just gets washed down the drain anyway.
> 
> If the drain was wide enough I'd probably sh*t in there too.
> 
> -PK


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> out back in the morning with a woody


 what inspired you to dig up this thread?

lol


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

all the time


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

No comment.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks for bringing up this thread.

I was actually wondering if I could change my answer from before since I am now a reformed shower urinator and I LOVE IT !!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

lol


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so wut made u decide to pee in the shower all of a sudden jewelz


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yep, every damn time!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

User said:


> Andy1234 said:
> 
> 
> > yes i pee in the shower cuz other wise if i get out to walk to the toilet i fall down when i get out of the shower cuz the floors wet lol. i dont like spanking it in hte shower either.lol. i pee in our kitchen sink when somebodys in the bathroom.
> ...


 Y'know this is a tru fact! I saw it on Oprah! Your kitchen sink is *5000* times dirtier than your toilet..even when ya bleach it..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> so wut made u decide to pee in the shower all of a sudden jewelz


 I swear to god, this thread did


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yes


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

must i say it again
yes i do piss in the shower


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

And I piss on lawn mowers..


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Yep, when you gotta go.


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

I piss in the shower every day


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

yes sir i do


----------

